# أدوات العدة المستخدمة في صيانة الطائرات..!!!



## شفق الصباح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

يسألني الكثير من الموظفين الجدد في صيانة الطائرات
عن العدة اللازمة للبداية بالعمل لأن أغلب الشركات الآن تفرض على الفنيين شراء العدة الخاصة بهم


طبعاً في البداية يجب تحديد التخصص لمعرفة نوع العدة اللازمة لذلك

هل التخصص هو A&P أو Avionics أو Sheetmetal

لأن كل تخصص له الأدوات الخاصة به مع وجود بعض الأدوات المشتركة في كل التخصصات وكذلك أيضاً يعتمد على نوع العمل الذي تقوم به , بعض الورش يستخدم المقاسات الصغيرة بكثرة مثلاً


وهنا سوف أستعرض أهم الأدوات الأساسية لبدء العمل
ومن ثم نفتح النقاش على جميع الأدوات الباقية وفائدتها وطريقة عملها
ومن الممكن أن نضيف بعض الأفكار و(الحيل) التي يقوم بها الفنيين الخبراء لتسهيل العمل أو تطوير لعدة معينة 


طبعاً كما نعرف أن أدوات العدة المستخدمة في مجال الطائرات تتبع النظام البريطاني British standard وهو يستخدم البوصه Inch
لذلك إنتبه أن تكون من النظام الاخر وهو النظام العالمي وهو يستخدم النظام المتري Metric

سوف أستخدم إسم العدة باللغة الإنجليزية لأنه هو الأساس في التعامل بها في مجال الطيران ولكي نجدها عند إستخدام إي كتالوج عدة 

إذا فلنبدأ...


1-مجموعة combination wrenches







ويقصد بال combinationهنا أن تكون جهة مفتوحة open والأخرى مقفلة box

حوالي 11 كبداية قطع تبدأ من مقاس 1/4 إلى 3/4 ومن الممكن زيادة عدد القطع على حسب الحاجة

2-مجموعة sockets تكون 12 points






وهنا ملاحظة يوجد نوعان من ال sockets 
نوع به 12 points والاخر 6 point
ويقصد بها عدد الأسنان الداخلية , طبعاً نستخدم دائماً 12 points

معلومة : هناك ثلاثة مقاسات أساسية لتدوير واستخدام ال sockets

وهي : 1/4 3/8 1/2

تستخدم هذه المقاسات على حسب العزم والقوة المطلوبة للفك وتركيب القطعة 


ونستخدم منها 10 قطع تبدأ من مقاس 3/16 إلى 9/16







وكذلك يوجد مجموعة من ال socketsتكون طويلة تسمى الdeep sockets 
من المستحسن الحصول على نفس المجموعة من مقاس 3/16 إلى 9/16 وهذين المجموعتين تكونا بمقاس 1/4








ويفضل الحصول على نفس المجموعة من الأولى ولكن بمقاس 3/8


3- Ratchets






يجب إقتناء مقاسين هم 1/4 , 3/8 وأن تكون من نوعية أصلية
وذلك بالتأكد من أن التروس الداخلية مصنوعة من حديد وليس من البلاستيك المقوى


4-Extensions





وهي أعمدة توصيل إضافية توضع بين الRatchet و socket للوصول إلى الأماكن الصعبة والضيقة يجب أخذ مجموعة بأطوال مختلفة


5-Speed drive أو speed handle






مهم جداُ يوجد منه بالمقاسات الثلاثة وتحتاج إلى واحد فقط
أنا أفضل مقاس 3/8 بمقبض مكور من الخلف


6-ratcheting screwdriver 





وهو مفك أتوماتيكي لا تحتاج إلا الى واحد فقط مع رؤوس مختلفة

من ال Philips & flat's بمقاساتها المختلفة 1,2,3

7-adjustable wrenches







مقاس 8 انش 


8-pliers

نحتاج إلى مجموعة متنوعة منها مثل


Cutter plier 






Needle Nose plier






Lineman plier






Duck Bill plier






Adjustable plier






Vise grip pliers






Lockwire pliers أو تسمى ب Twister







9-Hammers


نحتاج إلى مجموعة مطارق مصنوعة من مواد مختلفة


Ball Peen Hammer






Brass Hammer 







Mallet






10-Files







مجموعة صغيرة من المبارد متنوعة الأشكال


11-Allen keys







مجموعة كاملة من ال Allen keys تكون برأس مدور 


12 - Mirror and Flashlight 






نحتاج إلى مرآة مستطيلة الشكل قابلة لتحرك في إتجهات متعددة وكذلك إلى كشاف ضوئي قوي













وكذلك إلى كشاف ضوئي ذو إنارة جيدة يفضل استخدام النور الأبيض
وهناك نوع يوضع على الرأس في حالة العمل بكل اليدين


13 - أدوات قياس


flexible measuring tape







Ruler








الأدوات المستخدمة في ال Avionics 


1-multimeter







يجب الحصول على جهاز ممتاز , تأكد وجود خاصية ال autoranging
ليسهل عليك العمل


2- pliers خاصة بال Avionics 


Wire Stripper & Crimper






Connector plier







هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدي خط الطيران وذلك لأهميتة​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الله أكبــــــــــــــــــر 
ما اروع موضوعك اخي شفق الصباح
بحق الموضوع متكامل و يستحق الإعجاب . . .
انا شخصيا لي مشوار ممل مع اختيار ادوات العدة التي قد نقع احيانا في أخطاء مثل أن نقتني ما لا نحتاجه و نهمل ما نحتاجه . . . كما انك الآن قد فتحت شهيتنا لأمر آخر ألا و هو الأدوات المستعملة لبناء الطائرات الخشبية الصغيرة.
فأرجو من نفسي و من الإخوة أن نهتم بهذا الموضوع و ان نثمنه أكثر


----------



## virtualknight (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## شفق الصباح (5 فبراير 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> الله أكبــــــــــــــــــر
> ما اروع موضوعك اخي شفق الصباح
> بحق الموضوع متكامل و يستحق الإعجاب . . .
> انا شخصيا لي مشوار ممل مع اختيار ادوات العدة التي قد نقع احيانا في أخطاء مثل أن نقتني ما لا نحتاجه و نهمل ما نحتاجه . . . كما انك الآن قد فتحت شهيتنا لأمر آخر ألا و هو الأدوات المستعملة لبناء الطائرات الخشبية الصغيرة.
> فأرجو من نفسي و من الإخوة أن نهتم بهذا الموضوع و ان نثمنه أكثر


 أخي شيراد الجزائر شكراً علي مرورك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شفق الصباح (5 فبراير 2009)

virtualknight قال:


> شكرا لهذه المعلومات الثمينة


 أخي virtualknight شكراً علي المرور


----------

